# My Preggy Girls(Boots Kidded!)



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Ok, I went crazy and took a bunch of pictures of them today.

Boots due June 1st:

























Anna Due June 14th:

























Miracle Due July 1st:

























Dawn Due June 16th or July 15th:

























Star(I don't think she is bred) would be due June 14th:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: My Preggy Girls*

nope I don't think Star is pregnant either.

Oh they are all such beautiful does! I can't wait to see what you get from them


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: My Preggy Girls*

Thanks! I had a dream last night (more like a nightmare) that all my girls went on the same day and I was running around trying take care of them all. :shocked:

I am so excited! :wahoo:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: My Preggy Girls*

must have been thinking about my life way to much :wink: :roll:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: My Preggy Girls*

It's great that you found your sense of humor Stacey!

I think that Boots and Anna will give you twins...Anna looks like my Angel's mom!

Miracle twins and Dawn QUADS!!!

I don't think Star is preggy either.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: My Preggy Girls*

Looks like babies will be here soon!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: My Preggy Girls*



liz said:


> I think that Boots and Anna will give you twins...Anna looks like my Angel's mom!
> 
> Miracle twins and Dawn QUADS!!!


Noo not quads! lol but she is known for them. She is actually Miracle's mom and Miracle was out of quads. So I have been worried about Miracle giving me quads.

Anna is my first goat. She is so sweet and loves to be scratched on the withers.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: My Preggy Girls*

Dawn doesn't look PG to me. :ROFL: Just kidding, and she will be soon! I can't believe she would go into July?! Looks like Izzy, I'll say quads!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: My Preggy Girls*

Boots: twins
Anna: twins
Miracle: twins
Dawn: hides her kids extremely well :shades: Quads, but quints wouldn't surprise me(I hope not though!!)
Star: Isn't pregnant

You have some very pretty girls there


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: My Preggy Girls*

Thanks! 

I think Anna has Twins or Trips. I am pretty sure I felt at least two kids moving in there and they seem to be very tightly packed! She has also been laying around a lot with Dawn and making pitiful sounds. lol I call them the two beached whales!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: My Preggy Girls*

Ok so Boots knows how to get me jumping! She started doing weird things with her tail tonight. Had me all flipped out but her ligs were rock solid. The kid(s) were jumping around like crazy in there so I guess that's what was causing it. I can already tell this goat knows how to make me >>> :GAAH: :scratch: :hair:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: My Preggy Girls*

Ha ha and now Anna had me all flipped today! She was laying around and moaning and groaning about being so fat! Kept wanting me to love on her but her ligs are still pretty tight and she doesn't look ready. I think she is just pulling my leg. lol :GAAH:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: My Preggy Girls*

You are gonna have lots of bouncing babies coming your way soon!!!! They are all looking really good!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: My Preggy Girls*

I truly don't see how Dawn is gonna hold onto those kids for another month!!You will definately be totally frazzled by the time they hit 145!! :hair:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: My Preggy Girls*

lol I am pretty sure Dawn is going to wait till that second due date. She was already round before she was bred. Guess trips and quads will do that too you! But, I am pretty sure I am going to need :help: by the time everyone is done kidding. :wink:

I really don't want to miss these ones like I missed Xcell. I am sure Boots will go when I drop off Angie at Stacey's. :roll: Shush! I am not telling Boots when I am leaving!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: My Preggy Girls(new pics of Boots)*

Ok here is Boots tonight.. Arg, I want kids! lol


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: My Preggy Girls(new pics of Boots)*

all my kidos made you even more anxious :wink:

she is progressing nicely. all seems to be in order to torture you :greengrin:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: My Preggy Girls(new pics of Boots)*

Yes, they did! I just loved it when Kitten fell asleep in my lap! 

Boots had a tiny bit of discharge so it got me all excited. She's never had any discharge at all. My mom is just laughing at me for getting excited. She knows Boots is going to drive me insane. :roll:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: My Preggy Girls(new pics of Boots)*

look at the thread I started for Angie adn I posted the pic of you and Kitten 

Discharge can happen anywhere from 1 month to a couple hours before kidding ---- have fun :hair:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: My Preggy Girls(new pics of Boots)*

Hope she kids soon for you!!!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: My Preggy Girls(new pics of Boots)*

Blah, no changes! I want kiddos! he he he

I think she is going to wait till at least her due date as her ligs are still rock solid.

I even had a dream she had kids. :ROFL:

That picture is great Stacey! Kitten is such a doll!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: My Preggy Girls(new pics of Boots)*

She cleaned me up last night. Her and Anna both decided I needed a bath. lol Anna could be due the 31st. I was pretty sure she didn't take but she is really fat and unhappy.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: My Preggy Girls(new pics of Boots)*

so when is Boots actually due? lets go Boots :dance:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: My Preggy Girls(new pics of Boots)*

Between the first and the 10th of June. No sleep for me! :roll:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: My Preggy Girls(new pics of Boots)*

More pics of the girls:

Sorry for all the pics but I just can't wait!  

The Whale (aka Dawn)









Anna and Boots:









Boots and Miracle:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: My Preggy Girls(new pics of Boots)*

Boots twins and Anna triplets....Boots may keep you waiting while Anna has hers first!

Dawn definately looks to havew quads in there!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: My Preggy Girls(new pics of Boots)*

Thanks. 

I think your right about Anna going before Boots. She was laying around last night looking really uncomfortable. She even curled her lip up once for a while but then nothing. Guess she just likes to see me jump! Boots looked annoyed with me for interrupting her beauty sleep. Both of them still have ligs though. :scratch: :GAAH:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: My Preggy Girls(new pics of Boots)*



RunAround said:


> Blah, no changes! I want kiddos! he he he
> 
> I think she is going to wait till at least her due date as her ligs are still rock solid.
> 
> ...


I did the SAME thing! I had a dream about Lyrae having a doe and buck (probably not going to happen, but hey it was a dream) woke up and DARN IT! No babies. :angry: :help:

And I hope Boots has some happy, healthy does! Boots is sooo beautiful!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: My Preggy Girls(new pics of Boots)*

Hey you never know! Were they spotted like her?

We are both going crazy waiting for these girls! :GAAH: :help:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: My Preggy Girls(new pics of Boots)*

Actually they were both black and white spotted with a white belt. :shrug:

Too bad I don't drink coffee!! :coffee2:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: My Preggy Girls(new pics of Boots)*

well Ashely when you said Dawn was a whale you didn't tell me she was a WHALE!! :shocked: How can a goat stretch that much!

watch you will switch your attention to Anna and Boots will kick it into gear :wink:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: My Preggy Girls(new pics of Boots)*

Any progress yet? :wink: Lyrae is still torturing me. :roll:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: My Preggy Girls(new pics of Boots)*

Ligs seemed a little looser. Going over to the barn now to check on her and Anna. :help: lol


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: My Preggy Girls(new pics of Boots)*

LOL, I know the feeling.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: My Preggy Girls(new pics of Boots)*

Well nothing so far. Anna was standing with her head against the wall moaning. Drama queen! :roll: Everyone was thrilled to get more hay after midnight.

Now to get some :ZZZ:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: My Preggy Girls(new pics of Boots)*

Still nothing! :coffee2:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: My Preggy Girls(new pics of Boots)*

Darn! They're both holding out on us! :hair: lol


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: My Preggy Girls(new pics of Boots)*

Ok Anna is decided to get me excited by pawing and then laying down and getting back up. But her ligs are still there! :scratch:

Boots' udder is much bigger and tighter! 

Ahh I can't handle the excitement anymore! At least the guy who owns the barn said he would look in on them for me at 12am until they go! Very nice of him. Saves me one drive there. lol

One good thing about me being there all the time is that I keep finding things to clean. Only problem, not being at the house means the house is dirty. :slapfloor:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: My Preggy Girls(new pics of Boots)*

Anna's gonna go really soon...within the next day but then again so could Boots!! Yep, I know watcha mean about being with your goats...my house needs dussted , vacuumed and sink cleaned out but I say the **** with it! Flower beds are coming along nicely and my goats are very happy! :ROFL:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: My Preggy Girls(new pics of Boots)*

Anna is back to her normal unhappy self right now.

Boots is pretty normal to, except for her udder getting bigger and tighter. Both of them still have ligs so I decided to come home and sleep. lol

Here is a pic of Boots udder earlier today:









Later today:









Kids kickingfor some reason it is really dark on photobucket. I will see if youtube is better lol)


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: My Preggy Girls(new pics of Boots udder and video pg3)*

Yes her udder is looking tighter! The video was too dark to see anything but you can hear the goaty noises and the fencer clicking :greengrin:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: My Preggy Girls(new pics of Boots udder and video pg3)*

Thanks, sorry if I am posting too many pics but I am soooo excited! :leap: :wahoo: :dance:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: My Preggy Girls(new pics of Boots udder and video pg3)*

I could see the kids kicking still. Wow are they active little buggers!! and I think she sill kid soon, maybe even in the early morning!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: My Preggy Girls(new pics of Boots udder and video pg3)*

Checked on them at 4am..... nothing! :roll:

I need some more :coffee2:  and :ZZZ: . These does are killing me!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: My Preggy Girls(new pics of Boots udder and video pg3)*

oh and ti doesn't get better ---- they just keep on torturing you. When you feel like you are going ot collaps and you HAVE to sleep through the night, thats when they will go


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: My Preggy Girls(new pics of Boots udder and video pg3)*

I felt sorry for myself when I had a baby monitor and barn cam. But you have to get in the car and drive to see them, and you can't have a baby monitor. I really hope she goes soon so you can get some really good sleep!!!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: My Preggy Girls(new pics of Boots udder and video pg3)*

OMG Ligs are finally going!!! :leap: :leap: I felt them an hour ago and they were pretty hard and now they are really really soft! :dance:

But besides the udder and ligs going on Boots there aren't any other signs. She is happy as can be eating hay. Might be a little annoyed with ligs being checked... but thats it. :hair:

I am putting the twin sized futon in my car so I can sleep at the barn without being eaten by bugs.... I know I need :help:

Got to go get some more  :coffee2: on my way to the barn.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: My Preggy Girls(Ligs are going!!)*

Wow they still haven't gone yet? I hope they go soon with lots of girls, they sound close!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: My Preggy Girls(Ligs are going!!)*

Wahooo!!!!!! Can't wait for baby pics!

:stars:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: My Preggy Girls(Ligs are going!!)*

Too cool!!! Hope you get some babies soon!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: My Preggy Girls(Ligs are going!!)*

Crossing my fingers for you! :girl: :girl: Good luck! :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: My Preggy Girls(Ligs are going!!)*

futon in the car - great idea. :idea:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: My Preggy Girls(Ligs are going!!)*

You haven't been on for awhile, I bet you are busy with babies!!!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: My Preggy Girls(Ligs are going!!)*

Nothing! and Ligs are long gone. I think she is laughing at me. I came home cause it's cold and she isn't show any signs of labor. :GAAH: :ZZZ:


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: My Preggy Girls(Ligs are going!!)*

I bet she is laughing. Mine was when she went into false labor and I kept going out in the night to check on her. 
Wind goat, "Look I can make her get up and come out and pet me. :slapfloor: Watch her she comes again."
I hope she goes soon.

Suellen
From bright and  :sun: Utah


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Yay!!! and guess what.................... 


Its a Girl! :girl: :wahoo: 
Pictures coming soon. (starting a new thread)


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

YAY!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks!  I am looking forward to some good :ZZZ: tonight.

I think Anna has just been faking me out and is really due the date I thought she was.


----------

